

Samsung: We can’t rely on Google, so we addressed Android IP issues on our own - hugoc
http://thenextweb.com/google/2011/09/29/samsung-we-can%E2%80%99t-rely-on-google-so-we-addressed-android-ip-issues-on-our-own/

======
noonespecial
If Samsung is serious about becoming "world’s top smartphone manufacturer by
volume" then this is something they would have done anyway.

They may have been disappointed by google but it was never in the plan to
"rely on google" for anything. Samsung relies on Samsung and it seems like
they're quietly taking over the world.

Look at whats in the ipad and half the android phones out there hardware-wise.
Its closer to the truth to say that everyone relies on Samsung.

I've been thinking recently that the lawyers are like their respective
company's spoiled children. The adults quietly conduct their interrelated
business while their kids loudly and publicly squabble over trivial matters
and trade small beans back and forth.

------
nextparadigms
Samsung didn't say that, so don't make it sound like it's a quote from them.

